# How long is too long to go without peeing?



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

Does anyone know how long is too long for a 21 month old to go without peeing? My DD hasn't gone in over 6.5 hours now (she has been nursing and had some water), she is sick - we have been to the doctor already for a lung infection.









She is sleeping now so hopefully she will pee when she wakes up. If not we will call the doctor.


----------



## sarahsmiles (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, my daughter has gone over 13 hours, so I wouldn't be worried about that, especially if she's sick in other ways and might not be taking in as much fluid. Waking hours, she's gone 6 or 7 on a regular basis when she really doesn't want to potty.

I got a lot of responses when I asked about this earlier, and apparently it's normal.

Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

I just read 6-8 hours could indicate dehydration... but 5 minutes after I posted she did a monster pee.







:


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

At 8hrs w/o peeing, my DD was dehydrated, and we took her in for an iv. Maybe it depends on the kid, but DD had moderate dehydration at that point.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

DD has gone overnight plus 4-5 more hours without peeing on several occasions. Especially if they're accustomed to 'holding it' --EC'd babes and potty-trained kiddos-- I don't think that ALONE is a sign to worry about. If they've been sick at the same time then I'd certainly watch out for other signs of dehydration, in other words I'd keep a wary eye on it but not worry.

If she was basically healthy though and had had some water and nursing, I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------

